# Cool Room Ideas



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's a place where if you have a great idea for a room/hall, you can post it! Here's mine:










You'd turn the corner to walk down a hallway with a blinding light set at the end of the hall in the exact center. While walking down trying to block out the blinding light, there'd be a location on either side of the wall (in this case, the left) where someone could pop out. Then you turn the corner where it's pitch black. This is the perfect opportunity for a scare. Because of the blinding light, your eyes will be adjusting while the monster can see if people are coming whenever somebody intersects your path of vision from your place to the light (once someone blocks the light by turning the corner you can see them where they can't because of the pitch black darkness).


----------



## Glenbaer (Apr 8, 2008)

I like it, maybe we'll use that idea in our place this year. 

Once you come into the barn, we're pushing people first into a "witch's" room, before entering the dot room. The witch's room is going to have a couch under some gortraits surrounded with some floating tarot cards. We were going to have a remot controlled oujai board in front of the couch and then the "witch" sitting beyond that. People will come in, sit down in the couch and have their fortunes told. While sitting there, one of the gortraits will be a drop wall allowing a scaractor to reach out and grab whoever is on the couch.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is one I will be using in my haunt this year:

You enter a hallway, stained with blood and dimly lit. Suddenly, when you about halfway down the hall, someone wearing normal clothing springs out of a doorway at the end of the hall behind you. There is blood on them and they appear to have been in a struggle. They try to warn you to turn back before it's too late. Before they finish the sentence, the axe murderer (my haunt's theme) appears behind them and swings the axe. Blood splatters all over the ceiling and the actor falls to the floor. The axe murder looks at you sinisterly and (as a strobe light flashes) he slowly stalks you down the hall. Then the strobe shuts off and the normal lighting returns. The axe murderer is gone.

I am thinking of adding an extra scare when the guests get to the end of the hall and the axe murderer pops out to make them wet their pants


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

The blinding light is easy to do and it works well. I did that last year with a strobe, but it worked too well and people missed the turn and people got stuck in my maze. 

The actors playing axe murderer, let me know how that works. Seems like you would have to have a good set of people to pull that off, and how many times would it be done in an evening?

Felipe


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

pennywise: It'd be cool if at the end, while they are intently watching the door where he came from, the axe murder came back at them through a drop panel.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Valleyscare said:


> Here's a place where if you have a great idea for a room/hall, you can post it! Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did something similar last year with a laser light and some fog. The laser shows through the fog (Looked wicked!) and in the corner of the hallway we had a guy dressed in all black. Cheap. Easy. And got a ton of scares!
:jol:.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

So with the blinding light, they were able to see the guy in the black or how did it work?


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*12 rooms*

My haunt is composed of 12 simple rooms. Some think that 13 would be more appropriate because of the whole "13" thing, but I tend to think of the outside world as the "13th room," so having 13 rooms would then be like having 14 rooms if you get me, and that would be stupid redundant. 14 rooms is just not scary, never will be.

Anyway, the first room blinds the TOTs with a brilliant light the whole time they are in the room. It's disorienting in its intensity. It doesn't strobe or fllcker or anything it just shines in their eyes the whole time. From there the TOTs turn a corner and enter another room that also features an intense blinding light.

After the blinding light of the first room the TOTs are expecting a dark room, but that's how we zing them. The second room is as blindingly bright as the first - if not brighter!!! Nobody ever expects that. And they flee the bright light of the 2nd room into the 3rd room - which is another wickedly bright room. And so on and so on.

Anyway, each of these 12 rooms features a hurtfully bright light that blinds the TOTs to the point of tears. These are searingly bright lights that actually physically hurt you to look at them. You know how most haunts feature rooms that are either very dark or even pitch black? Well, I try to do the opposite of what everybody else is doing - so mine are stupid bright.

And each of the rooms has a distinct and chilling theme:

One theme is spooky retina-burning arc-lights; another theme is scary neon lights; another is insane low-pressure sodium lights; another room is ghastly fluorescent lights; another room is mind-numbing high-intensity discharge lighting; another room is hellish incandescent lighting; the mercury vapor light room is especially sinister; and I warn you don't go in the metal halide room if you value your eyesight! I won't tell you the lighting in the rest of the rooms because I want to keep some surprises for the big night.

I look forward to "seeing" you this Halloween!!!!


----------

